# Rip baby lily



## jojo23

Hi ladies. back from the hospital today, glad to be home but very sad i dont have my little angel with me. a little baby girl we decided to call Lily as she was so delicate and just like a little flower she only bloomed for a little while. i felt so calm and didnt cry at all until i came home. contractions started at around 2 yesterday and Lily was born sleeping at 5.30 she was so lovely and little. couldnt get handprints as she was so tiny but ill remember her forever anyway. just waiting on burial arrangements to come possibly tomorrow.

just wanted to thank you ladies again for all your messages id never have done this without any of you!!


Baby Lily, mummy and daddy loved you from the moment we knew you existed. we will love you forever!xxxxx r.i.p:angel:


----------



## LoolaBear

:hugs: so sorry for the loss of precious little lily. :kiss: little angel sleep tight. xx


----------



## CrazyCowgal

Im so sorry :hugs: i know how u feel we lost our boy for 2 days


----------



## v2007

RIP :angel: Lily. 

:hugs: to you all. 

V xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I just wanted to pop over and say how incredibly sorry I am for your loss XXX Prayers for your angel Lily and your family XXX


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

So sorry for your loss, RIP Lily, fly high baby girl.


----------



## wintersdream

I truly am so very sorry for your loss, sleep tight little Lily :hug::hug:


----------



## FEDup1981

Im so sorry for ur loss. RIP Lily xxx


----------



## maggsy11

Such a lovely name for your beautiful little girl, I'm sorry you are going through this.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xmagsx


----------



## ilvmylbug

What a perfect name for an angel. Rest in Peace, baby Lily. :angel: :hugs:


----------



## cindersmcphee

Lily is a lovely name for your angel. Am glad that things went smoothly for you.


----------



## lynz85

rest in peace lily. Beautiful name. So sorry for your loss x


----------



## sunbeam

CrazyCowgal said:


> Im so sorry :hugs: i know how u feel we lost our boy for 2 days

:hugs: so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sunbeam

:hugs: so sorry :hugs: R.I.P Baby Lilly :cry:


----------



## MrsT2B

Im so sorry for your loss. A beautiful name for a beautiful angel

xxx


----------



## sparky32

Big hugs to you and your family. Floaty kisses for beautiful Lily xxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Whst a stunning name..

Glad it went calmly for you and you got time with your beautiful daughter.

Thoughts are with you and your family, next few days are tough, but you will get there..

Fly High Lily xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nattys

I'm so sorry for your loss xx Lily is a beautiful name :hugs:


----------



## pip2009

So sorry for your loss :hugs: xxx


----------



## jojo23

thanks for all your lovely support!!! Lilly is being laid to rest tomorrow at 11 she'll join all your little angels in heaven xxxx


----------



## babesx3

sleep tight baby Lily :kiss:
she will be in good company with our Angels ..charlie will look after her !! :friends:

Massive hugs for u :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Lea8198

What a beautiful name. I am so sorry for your loss xxxx RIP Angel xxx


----------



## My bump

Im so sorry Jojo. Sleep tight little Lily xxxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

So sorry to hear of your loss. :cry:

RIP little Lily

xxx


----------



## baileybram

so sorry for you loss. Lily is a beautiful name xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Love the name. Rest well little angel. :hugs::hugs:


----------

